# Any one or track in Monroe MI.??



## yamahabanshee (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello! Is ther Anyone from Monroe, MI.? or do you know of A track near by??

Thanks!
Aj.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Halo hobbies in Toledo is the closest track, They run a great on-road program & I think if there is enough intrest they are going to add a 1/18th scale class.


----------



## olecarnewguy (Dec 3, 2004)

*indiana*

hey guy's check this out http://www.rcspeedway.net they are having a championship The 18th scale & Outlaw Nitro Truck Oval State Championship Race will be held SEPT 24th at 4pm so check it out :wave:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Lazer Speedway in Adrian is close to you too ....

We run on Sunday only, Gas & Electric 1/10 scale Open at 8:00 racing starts about 11. Check us out!


----------

